# Super Smash Bros New Fighter Speculation



## CR33P (Jul 12, 2014)

They're going to announce a new fighter on Monday, who do you guys think it is? They put a countdown on their website, so it must be pretty big. MEWTWO MAYBE?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 12, 2014)

Well, it's a *New Character* reveal, so I'm gonna just say the expected choice, Shulk. We might get a vet reveal like in the Greninja/Charizard trailer, but I don't count on it.


----------



## f11 (Jul 12, 2014)

Shulk


----------



## Jawile (Jul 12, 2014)

alph pls


----------



## CR33P (Jul 12, 2014)

DeviousCrossing said:


> Well, it's a *New Character* reveal, so I'm gonna just say the expected choice, Shulk. We might get a vet reveal like in the Greninja/Charizard trailer, but I don't count on it.



i'd say that chrom is more likely than shulk

- - - Post Merge - - -

i should've added a poll

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh god reading about all this shulk evidence is making me feel bad q.q
and chrom probably won't make it since marth and ike are already in

but please.. MEWTWO!!


----------



## Jawile (Jul 12, 2014)

isn't mewtwo considered a veteran fighter since he was in melee


----------



## CR33P (Jul 12, 2014)

Jawile said:


> isn't mewtwo considered a veteran fighter since he was in melee



hopefully not


----------



## Warrior (Jul 12, 2014)

Yeah maybe Shulk but man , Man. 

If I could dare to dream 

**** man; Bayonetta. Not gonna happen but I'd actually DIE


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 12, 2014)

They should cover their bases and have Falcon and Ness. Why would they leave those two out?


----------



## n64king (Jul 12, 2014)

Chrom pls.
Although I'll be honest I'm not gonna be shocked if there's no more Fire Emblem addings.


----------



## _Moonblast_ (Jul 12, 2014)

Probably mr.game and watch. Since he was teased in PAC mans trailer ._.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 12, 2014)

_Moonblast_ said:


> Probably mr.game and watch. Since he was teased in PAC mans trailer ._.



i think he was just trolling us.


----------



## Story (Jul 13, 2014)

It's 90% possible that it's gonna be Crom or Shulk.
Simply because of this:
http://www.ssbwiki.com/list_of_rumors#E3_2013.2FGematsu_leak

I would be pretty happy to be wrong though.


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 13, 2014)

Did they announce Lucas or Ness yet? Maybe it's one of them.


----------



## Capella (Jul 13, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> Did they announce Lucas or Ness yet? Maybe it's one of them.



no 
they said new fighter so like someone that hasn't been in smash yet
lucas probs gonna get cut tbh


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 13, 2014)

lloyd irving
krystal
dr luigi
cranky kong
barack obama
amy rose
tingle

Think I've covered all bases. I'll just wait until the actual announcement.


----------



## WeiMoote (Jul 13, 2014)

How they would show him off, if they are? Hmm...



Spoiler



Just show off Shulk fighting, as usual, and after the battle, he gets a vision, to which contains some of the smashers. Rein asks what's going on, and Shulk comments that he's about to go into a melee like no other, featuring "very familiar characters." Rein asks what familiar characters, and Shulk points over to Samus and Megaman. Cue Shulk turning on his Manado, and his character card appears on screen. Then cue what he can do. And a stinger could be Rein starring at Samus, with Sharla looking at Rein in slight anger.



Hey, it's the best I got, with my only knowledge coming from Chuggaaconroy's LP of Xenoblade Cronicles.


----------



## Radagast (Jul 13, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> tingle



This would make me very happy


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Jul 13, 2014)

maybe theyll add tomogatchi life to smash bros somehow


----------



## Cress (Jul 13, 2014)

Mewtwo: Veteran that probably won't be back in.
Chrom: Highest chance of appearing because of Gematsu.
Shulk: Also high chance, but will probably be announced more formally because third party.
G&W: Veteran.
Lucas and Ness: Veteran.
Any other veteran: Veteran.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oranges_ate_you said:


> maybe theyll add *tomodachi* life to smash bros somehow



It has a 3DS stage already.
http://www.ssbwiki.com/Tomodachi_stage


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 13, 2014)

TETRA TETRA TETRA TETRA TETRA 


Spoiler:  spoilers for Legend of Zelda the wind waker



WE KNOW FOR A FACT THAT SHES THE BEST ZELDA!!!!!


----------



## Capella (Jul 13, 2014)

BerryPop said:


> TETRA TETRA TETRA TETRA TETRA
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  spoilers for Legend of Zelda the wind waker
> ...



she'll just be a clone of shiek???? 
and too many zelda characters because ganondorf


----------



## Cress (Jul 13, 2014)

BerryPop said:


> TETRA TETRA TETRA TETRA TETRA
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  spoilers for Legend of Zelda the wind waker
> ...



No debate over this one. Put her in *NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## n64king (Jul 13, 2014)

BerryPop said:


> TETRA TETRA TETRA TETRA TETRA
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  spoilers for Legend of Zelda the wind waker
> ...



That'd be a good alt costume somehow, maybe via Toon Link? She kinda does the sword thing too.

- - - Post Merge - - -




			
				;3383795 said:
			
		

> maybe theyll add tomogatchi life to smash bros somehow



They have the Miis and the stage that covers that


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 13, 2014)

I had a dream last night where Isaac, Lucas and Mewtwo were revealed in the same video. I don't see it happening at all, but that would be amazing.


----------



## Capella (Jul 13, 2014)

DeviousCrossing said:


> I had a dream last night where Isaac, Lucas and Mewtwo were revealed in the same video. I don't see it happening at all, but that would be amazing.



issac??


----------



## Ashtot (Jul 13, 2014)

I think it might be a double reveal or something, and I'm expecting Chrom.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 13, 2014)

Capella said:


> issac??


Isaac from the Golden Sun series. If he got revealed I would be happy in every way.
http://goldensunwiki.net/Isaac


----------



## CR33P (Jul 14, 2014)

ugh i thought it was 7pm q.q


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 14, 2014)

6 more hours remain. :T

- - - Post Merge - - -

Who's that character?


----------



## Capella (Jul 14, 2014)

Milkii said:


> 6 more hours remain. :T
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Who's that character?



you


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 14, 2014)

Capella said:


> you



No, you


----------



## Story (Jul 14, 2014)

Milkii said:


> No, you



It's me. :I


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 14, 2014)

Story said:


> It's me. :I



Or is it?


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 14, 2014)

CR33P said:


> ugh i thought it was 7pm q.q


Military time innit

Coulda figured that out by looking at the European time.


----------



## Cress (Jul 14, 2014)

There's only 44,596 people watching this now? I would've expected at least 500,000.


Hi Chrom




Spoiler: Spoiler



Eh, preferred Robin anyways.


----------



## nard (Jul 14, 2014)

ERMAHGERD. LUCINA, ROBIN, AND FEMALE ROBIN?!


----------



## BATOCTO (Jul 14, 2014)

YAY FOR FE AWAKENING REPRESENTATIONS


----------



## Story (Jul 14, 2014)

Milkii said:


> Or is it?



Nope, it's Robin and Lucina
Two characters I've never heard of before. 

Also Captain Falcon, but I knew he was gonna come back.
 Edit:
..and Crom apparently? 
Holy crap, that was a lot of people announced.


----------



## Solar (Jul 14, 2014)

So Lucina, Robin, Capt. Falcon and Chrom confirmed wow


----------



## Cress (Jul 14, 2014)

It says refresh the page to replay the video. Nothing happening.


----------



## Jake (Jul 14, 2014)

i dont like fire emblem so biggest disappointment 2014


----------



## Cress (Jul 14, 2014)

Wait, so Lucina is an Assist Trophy? Or does Robin randomly call her in?


----------



## Story (Jul 14, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Wait, so Lucina is an Assist Trophy? Or does Robin randomly call her in?


Lucina is a fighter.


----------



## Cress (Jul 14, 2014)

Looking on the site now...


----------



## nard (Jul 14, 2014)

Is female Robin a costume or an actual character?


----------



## Story (Jul 14, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> Is female Robin a costume or an actual character?



"Costume" like Wii Fitt trainer and The Villager.
So like a palette swap for Robin.


----------



## Cress (Jul 14, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> Is female Robin a costume or an actual character?



Probably like male and female Villager. Same moves, different looks.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Looking on the site now...



It says Captain is back, Robin is new, and Lucina is a veteran. o_o


----------



## nard (Jul 14, 2014)

Story said:


> "Costume" like Wii Fitt trainer and The Villager.




Okay, thanks. So is it the same thing with Marth/Lucina?


----------



## Cress (Jul 14, 2014)

Wait... did they... have feet?


----------



## Story (Jul 14, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Probably like male and female Villager. Same moves, different looks.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Really? How is Lucina a veteran? Is she a swap for Marth?
Also the site is completely slammed right now, I can't even load it any more.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Wait... did they... have feet?



Huh?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 14, 2014)

THAT. WAS. EPIC. *JUST DOWNRIGHT EPIC.*

I doubt we'll be getting any new FE Characters soon, but I already have all the ones I want.  Now waiting for Ness, Isaac and Mewtwo to get revealed


----------



## Cress (Jul 14, 2014)

Story said:


> Really? How is Lucina a veteran? Is she a swap for Marth?
> Also the site is completely slammed right now, I can't even load it any more.
> 
> Huh?



It doesn't say Lucina is a newcomer... And in the original game, they didn't have feet, just little stubs.


----------



## Story (Jul 14, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> It doesn't say Lucina is a newcomer... And in the original game, they didn't have feet, just little stubs.



Lol 
Man, I wish I could see that.


----------



## Cress (Jul 14, 2014)

Ok, last thoughts before I leave.
-Captain Falcon was a weird veteran to reveal in my opinion.
-Out of the 3 Awakening characters, Gematsu guessed the only one that isn't in. 
-If Lucas doesn't make it, I'll be fine with Robin. (But PLEASE come back!)
-I'm watching the video for the fourth time. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Story said:


> Lol
> Man, I wish I could see that.






- - - Post Merge - - -

One more thing:
-Can you change Villager and Robin's eyes/hair/hair color individually, or are they with different costumes?


----------



## BATOCTO (Jul 14, 2014)

lucina's a newcomer. also chrom is robin's final smash? maybe. but woahh good day for us fire emblem fans


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 14, 2014)

well I'll be damned...........

I can dig it as long as they have recolors with good hair colors! Lucina looks rad! she looked like she had marth's moves but moved so much faster.

also with falcon confirmed, I'm one step closer about being over the top excited about this game.

NO FALCO
NO PEACE

KNOW FALCO
KNOW PEACE

- - - Post Merge - - -

After looking again, lucina is definitely going to be a variant Marth skin since she isn't a "newcomer" hence the same moveset and whatnot but she does look faster than Marth? idk maybe she isn't that fast.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also if falcon is as nerfed as he was in brawl then it's really nothing for me to celebrate....


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 14, 2014)

It's funny because Chrom is just part of Robin's Final Smash, Lucina is most likely a Female Alt for Marth and Robin is just...eh?

Captain Falcon tho, I love how his new model looks and that Sakurai comments that F-Zero hasn't had a new game in ages, lol.


----------



## Cress (Jul 14, 2014)

I'll say this one more time if you don't want to go to the website yourself. Lucina is a separate character, not a costume for Marth. The only strange thing is that it doesn't say newcomer.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 14, 2014)

after clicking on her name on the site, it does list her as a newcomer so I guess she does have her own spot on character select.

I honestly thought there would be a veteran reveal video with Captain Falcon, a spacie, ness, and another veteran like puff or something (the only other pokemon I would like in the game...) seeing as it was EVO weekend.


----------



## Cress (Jul 14, 2014)

Also, the video wasn't 3 minutes like they said. 3 character reveals in less time than it takes to reveal just Palutena. Wow.

- - - Post Merge - - -

2:52 2 B exact.


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 14, 2014)

I can't find it on the internet, does anyone know where I can find it?


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 14, 2014)

http://www.smashbros.com/us/


----------



## f11 (Jul 14, 2014)

Just waiting for Falco and Lucas now...


----------



## Cress (Jul 14, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> Just waiting for Falco and Lucas now...



When Lucas is announced, I don't need anyone else. That will just make the roster perfect. I might want to see some Rhythm Heaven support as well, but I just need Lucas now.


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 14, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> When Lucas is announced, I don't need anyone else. That will just make the roster perfect. I might want to see some Rhythm Heaven support as well, but I just need Lucas now.



Ness, though. You gotta have Ness.


----------



## Cress (Jul 14, 2014)

PaperLuigi3 said:


> Ness, though. You gotta have Ness.



I really don't care about Ness. I know I'm the only one like that, but Ness can be in or cut, I won't care.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 14, 2014)

Lucas won't be in before Ness :')

if they add Ness they'll probably just add both of them at once.


----------



## Cress (Jul 14, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> Lucas won't be in before Ness :')
> 
> if they add Ness they'll probably just add both of them at once.



Toon Link was in before Zelda/Sheik. Just saying.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also Lucas was announced before Ness in Brawl.


----------



## Hikari (Jul 14, 2014)

It's more likely Ness will make the cut though, since he's an original veteran.


----------



## Jawile (Jul 14, 2014)

I knew it would be Fire Emblem characters, I knew it!

...But even though I hate Fire Emblem, I might actually play as Robin. He looks cool.


----------



## Yatogami (Jul 14, 2014)

YESSSS FINALLY MY PRAYERS HAVE BEEN ANSWERED.
I luff yu Robin. ;w;


----------



## radical6 (Jul 14, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA AT EVERYONE WHO SAID LUCINA AND ROBIN WOULDNT GET IN SMASH. SUCK IT. 
oh my god this is all i want for smash. lucina and robin, my babes. thank you nintendo


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 14, 2014)

We've got Robin but no Batman! This is an outrage!

Also, I wonder how Darth Vader would be in Smash?


----------



## Jawile (Jul 14, 2014)

*still waits for sakurai to confirm alph*


----------



## Solar (Jul 14, 2014)

Just to clear it up, Lucina is a newcomer and a seperate character. The only reason she doesn't have a newcomer rectangle is because she shares the art and trailer with Robin who got a newcomer rectangle. However she did get a newcomer rectangle on the mobile site: 



I love the reveal though a lot!


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 14, 2014)

PaperLuigi3 said:


> We've got Robin but no Batman! This is an outrage!
> 
> Also, I wonder how Darth Vader would be in Smash?



^^^^^^^^
how I feel. especially with Palutena and pacman.

Hell why not add Ryu and Scorpion and Chibi Robot and Godzilla.

waiting for homebrew and character skins already and the games not out haha


----------



## Cress (Jul 14, 2014)

For the 5th Smash Bros game, I feel like Robin or Lucina will likely be cut, but not both. Probably WFT and Greninja will be cut as well.


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 14, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> how I feel. especially with Palutena and pacman.
> 
> Hell why not add Ryu and Scorpion and Chibi Robot and Godzilla.
> ...



Well there's always Project M.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 14, 2014)

WHAT WHY WOULD LUCINA BEAT CHROM


----------



## Solar (Jul 14, 2014)

Smh at all these people who think Lucina is a skin.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 14, 2014)

robin looks kinda different from the game


----------



## Radagast (Jul 14, 2014)

PaperLuigi3 said:


> We've got Robin but no Batman! This is an outrage!
> 
> Also, I wonder how Darth Vader would be in Smash?





CookingOkasan said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> how I feel. especially with Palutena and pacman.
> 
> Hell why not add Ryu and Scorpion and Chibi Robot and Godzilla.



Good to know there's at least some people in the world who feel the same way I do about this. I remember maining Link on the N64 and look at him now


----------



## Cress (Jul 14, 2014)

tsundere said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA AT EVERYONE WHO SAID LUCINA AND ROBIN WOULDNT GET IN SMASH. SUCK IT.
> oh my god this is all i want for smash. lucina and robin, my babes. thank you nintendo



I MUCH prefer them over Chrom, but I think everyone was surprised that he's not in. I felt like Robin could work, but he wouldn't get in. I wonder if they'll have support conversations with other players like Snake's codec calls.


----------



## MrPicklez (Jul 14, 2014)

So is Chrom basically a palette swap for Lucina like the two Robin's or...?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 14, 2014)

I loved today's reveals, especially since it kinda killed off the Gematsu leak.  I especially love both Lucina and Robin (Captain Falcon was a meh, since I never played F-Zero X, but I expected him because he was apart of the original 12) but I'm surprised that they picked Lucina over Chrom. Still great, but I would've liked Chrom more tbh.


----------



## n64king (Jul 14, 2014)

Mildly bummed that Chrom is basically not gonna happen, they can't add too many FE characters but I REALLY like Robin. So they saved it for me in the FE characters, although I can see using Lucina too.


----------



## Capella (Jul 14, 2014)

i hate shulk hahhaha he wasn't revealed yes

- - - Post Merge - - -



MrKisstoefur said:


> So is Chrom basically a palette swap for Lucina like the two Robin's or...?



no


----------



## CR33P (Jul 14, 2014)

Capella said:


> i hate shulk hahhaha he wasn't revealed yes
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



im glad he wasnt revealed


----------



## Cress (Jul 15, 2014)

I watched a few reaction videos. The first few were funny, but they're all the same.
"Oh, it's... uh... Leukemia! Yeah, that's it!"
"OMG! OMG! CAPTAIN FALCON 5EVER!!!!"
"Who's that dude? Is it Shulk?"
"Who the heck is Robin?"
*Later in the video*
"Chrom's a character as well?!"
I have to say that I think I was the only one who knew what was going on. And knew how to pronounce Lucina.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 15, 2014)

CR33P said:


> im glad he wasnt revealed



I'm kinda the same, but at the same time, it would've been awesome to see Shulk. He could've promoted Xenoblade Chronicles X and he could've been unique like Robin. But maybe he'll be revealed in a later video.

Although at the same time, I'm happy because I got my FE Reps and because it proved that the Gematsu leak is fake.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 15, 2014)

can't believe they chose LUCINA OVER CHROM THOUGH


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 15, 2014)

Pic of the day basically says that Luciena is Roy from Melee. Clone of Marth, but is more powerful when striking on the sword instead of the tip. Congratulations, guys, Roy is back.


----------



## Capella (Jul 15, 2014)

PaperLuigi3 said:


> Pic of the day basically says that Luciena is Roy from Melee. Clone of Marth, but is more powerful when striking on the sword instead of the tip. Congratulations, guys, Roy is back.



no lucina doesn't have fire powers and she's shorter


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 16, 2014)

Capella said:


> no lucina doesn't have fire powers and she's shorter



So it's a clone of a clone. Meaning, Lucina is still a clone of Roy, just less hot. Errr... firey.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jul 16, 2014)

Wait,have they revealed the new character yet?


----------



## CR33P (Jul 16, 2014)

sharkystriker22 said:


> Wait,have they revealed the new character yet?



yes....... read op


----------

